# A short history of vampire fact and fiction



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Something I made with the use of http://www.youtube.com/searchstories






(no idea really what section of the forum this belongs...lol)
(is not a newb....)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Oooo Sparkly"

LMAO


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

English needs better onomatopoeia! How in the world would one say the sound of sparkles...grrr.

Kira Kira(in Japanese)


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Vampires are sparkly? Like they have stubble glitter like New Kids on the Block or Marky Mark and The Funky Bunch? I really need to take these pumps off...I don't think this was such a good idea


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Cool video GothicCandle!



The Creepster said:


> ....I really need to take these pumps off...I don't think this was such a good idea


Gimmie back my stilettos!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks!!
(late reply caused by me forgetting about this thread. lol)


----------

